# Judy



## Judy H (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi,
Please excuse if this is posted incorrectly but this is the first time I have used a Technical Forum. I have a Sony DCR-DVD610 Handycam.I am trying to copy my small camera discs to a normal DVD disc(4.7GB)(DVD+RW) so that I can play my Kruger Park movies on my normal DVD player. I am using Picture Motion Browser, have edited the video clips etc etc but then keep getting "Authoring Tool for DVD Error code 0040-0011-8033-80000005.I really do not know why this keeps coming up. Please help!! Thanks


----------



## thewariormonk (Jan 27, 2010)

U hv'nt mentioned the format of master copy nor u'r operating system. Anyway, if the format is in regular movie format (.mov, .mpg etc.) & u'r using xp or higher, then use "windows movie maker". It's preety easy for new users & it'll take care of the resolution too. Otherwise use NERO burning soft. (ver. 6.6 & higher).


----------

